# Stop it!



## TraduttoreMoltoAmatoriale

Hello,

For a comedy/adventure story I am writing, I need the translation of the expression "Stop it!" (or "Shut up!", or something else like that) in hungarian. The sentence would be pronounced by a group of pissed-off 20-years-old girls in a hostel. Somebody (another group of girls) is making noise and they are unpolitely asking them to stop. 

Thank you


----------



## suspiiria

Hello,

If you are looking for something definitely impolite (or even, very rude), I think _Kussoljatok / Kussoljatok már! / Kuss!_ would be it. Something still impolite, but a bit less rude would be _Fogjátok (már) be!_ All of them mean shut up.


----------



## TraduttoreMoltoAmatoriale

Thank you, I think that will do


----------



## franknagy

Some more rude variants: 
_Pofa be!
Pofa alapállás!
Pofa súlyba!_
If the speaker want the silence from more than one people:
_Kuss legyen!_
_Kórus, kuss!_
Verse:
_Mátyás király Gömörbe,
beleszart egy vödörbe.
Aki először megszólal,
az eszi meg a vödör szart._


----------

